# I Can Mate Planted 75gal Journal 12/4/10



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

this is how my tank is now ... rhom is resting from chasing convicts


----------



## themailm4n (Jul 31, 2010)

Gorgeous tank! Well done!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Uthankyo much


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome setup ! I love the plants


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Very nice looking setup. 
Eventually that rhom will come around and rule that tank.

good job.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

cool set up do rhoms eat the plants like reds and cariba







would like to put mine in a planted tank


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful tank you got there


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent setup and rhom you got there, I can mate!...They both rock like a DAVID LEE ROTH concert!!!...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks alot every1


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

update 8/29/2010


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice, love that drift wood


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks really good with some hardscape added and looks like everything is growing in nicely


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah im starting to think i have too much stuff in there lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nah, I think it looks good and will look even better when some of those foreground plants fill in. You might need to thin things out when that rhom gets bigger, but you've got a long time before you have to start worrying about that.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah thats true. the rhom is starting to look just like jp's diamond he use to have but of course a 4 incher. his coloration is amazing


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

loving your setup. great job


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet set up. From past expereince though. Cichlids love redecorating tanks and those are big enough to do just that. I had a few convicts in my pygo tank awhile ago and they masacred a lot of my plants before the pygos got to them. With that stump to hide in they could become a nuisance. My convicts were only an inch or so too.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice wood


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome setup. Do you find your rhom hiding all day in that lush environment? I have a nice piece of driftwood in my tank and my 5incher always seemed to hide behind it and only patroled every once in awhile but since removing the wood he seems to cruise the entire tank all the time.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes he does hide all day. Sometimes patrols but is up and about whe the lights are off. I figure once he is 6+ inch he wouldn't hide anymore because the hiding spots are too small


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I Can Mate said:


> yeah im starting to think i have too much stuff in there lol


Nah your set up looks killer nice the way it is! Don't change for a while.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

update sept 10

found one of my cherry shrimp


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful tank


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I love it!







Once that hemanthius spreads it will look even better.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I want some spec's lighting what kind and wattage, ferts, flow.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Ba20 said:


> I want some spec's lighting what kind and wattage, ferts, flow.


tank:75 gal
Lighting:4x 4' t8 fixture. phillips alto 6500k x2 , Sylvania 8000k x2. total watts 128. timer from 9am-6pm
fert: flourish iron 2x a week,flourish comp 1x a week, cheap potassium bottle i found on clearance for ponds 1x a week bc its concentrated.
flow: maxijet 1200 3/4 up on the tank in the back corner pointing to center of the tank.
Plants: Java moss, varies crypts, dwarf and tall sag, amazon swords, anubias nana, baby tears "normal not dwarf", tiger lily


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW!! Nice setup...I love the driftwood


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

thank you everybody!!! i will be sure to update this every time i have a chance to take pictures


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey change your avatar back...that was a sexy pic


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

lol you think so? how bout this one


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Bringin' sexy back


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

sexy avatar


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Once again, incredible setup, ICM!...Excellent and fantastic display!....and yes, I agree with my fellow male P-Furians on here...You are a hot, sexy asian babe! (if that is indeed you)...







....







...but seriously, slightly off-topic but I've always wondered about your handle and screenname..." I can mate "...that can have two different meanings depending on how you say and interpret them..."I can mate" meaning like the little engine that could and that you can accomplish something or "I can mate" meaning you have the ability to reproduce!...







....keep up the good work with the photos and updates!...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

tbh it was the ability to reproduce but i always like that screen name because it got people thinking like you did lol. but its not refering to me as a slut though because im nowhere near one.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Backup fellas I saw her first....JK


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous looking setup


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I Can Mate said:


> thank you everybody!!! i will be sure to update this every time i have a chance to take pictures


Or you could just start a thread and post said pics. Just throwin it out there...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice setup keep pics coming


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice avatar


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

great setup esp. with the plants, makes me consider doing that for one of my tanks


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Excellent setup my friend


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i though it was kinda weird that in this picture my rhom is 2 toned.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn girl your tank just gets better n better! SIC!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice aquascape. has it picked off any tankmates yet?
here's my two tone diamond rhom, you are not alone.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes he has picked off 2 already lol but I got them for free anyways along with a lot of free plants. I really like your 2 toned jp!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, all of a sudden my tanks look empty. I admire your dedication to some fine looking plants, and no algae. I know from past experiance, IT AIN'T EASY, could never acheive that balance myself.
As others mentioned, no need to thin out, beautiful as is, imo.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

algae is an ongoing fight







but its manageable


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Beautiful Set up... !


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice setup. What size did your rhoms eyes start to get red? Mines over 4 inches and they're still clear.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

bricklr said:


> Nice setup. What size did your rhoms eyes start to get red? Mines over 4 inches and they're still clear.


Wwhen he was 3.5in


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

NICE FISH and TANK ! Looks better everytime


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Amazing, what more can I say.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice tank mate you rock


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

new pixs 10/14/10
rescaped the whole tank and currently fighting a bit of algae. rhom has gotten alot of blue to the scales. enjoy!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy crap that looks awesome, I liked it before but I'm loving it now


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

very good ICM!...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice color on the rhom and the new scape is looking good


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

GOREGOUS!!!!gotta love the eyes!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

thankyou every1!!!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

mate your tank looks great keep up the good work


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

How many WPG are you running and what are you dosing that tank? Your plants look very healthy and you seem to have nice growth. Are you running CO2?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

upgraded to 3x54w t5ho and pressurized co2. im waiting on some hc from the lfs then im going to carpet the whole left side thats where he can swim freely


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

can't wait for pics


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

new updated pics of tank and rhom


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

A+++ beautiful


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

DAMN girl your tank & rhom are looking NICE!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

looks good mate


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Thankyou for the great comments guys.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

(at a loss for words)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ICM, your setup and rhom are still rockin'!!...





















.....







.....


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

looking pretty good!!









How old/long is your rhom ?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

My rhom is about 4-5 in and I had him since june


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Great looking set up. Very beautiful and natural looking. Your rhom looks fit and healthy. I love how great Black Rhoms look with that mean lower jaw and blood red eyes!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Rhom looks exactly like mine - nice tank setup btw


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tank and fish look awesome, are you running co2?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Your tank is amazing!!!! Plus your aquascaping skills are really showing there. I know that you mentioned that you have pressurized co2 but are you dosing any ferts as well?

I'd kill to get growth like that in my 75g tank.


----------

